
Nest Cam smart camera is 'always on' even when 'off' - jrwan
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34922712
======
chrisbennet
Link bait.

 _" A team at ABI Research found that even when in "off" mode, the camera on
the Nest Cam continued to draw a current of 340 mA, indicating that it was, in
fact, still operational."_

 _" Nest Labs said no video data was transmitted when the camera was off."_

~~~
J_Darnley
> Nest Labs said no video data was transmitted when the camera was off.

Nest Labs investigated Nest Labs and found that Nest Labs did nothing wrong.

